# 1/8 buggy tires



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

before I buy some tires and wheels, what are a good race set to buy?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

captkidd said:


> before I buy some tires and wheels, what are a good race set to buy?


it depends on the track. Calibers seem to work well everywhere at least i think they do. There are a few new tires i haven't tried though.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

ok what foam do i use, and do i get soft or hard compound tires?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

captkidd said:


> ok what foam do i use, and do i get soft or hard compound tires?


Actually the best right now are from Morrow racing. They are innertube type inserts that you fill with air and can adjust with a very small air pump.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

lol you for real?


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I would not recomend hard or super softs. They have there place, but not alot of times. Try medium or softs.
Foams you can not go wrong with AKA or Proline.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I was convinced by everyone to try the Calbers, and they're a pretty decent tire, but I'm still going back to my good ol' Bow-Tie M3's. They work EVERYWHERE! Just don't expect to get more than 1.5-2 races out of them at most, but that's a sacrifice you have to pay for traction!

I have ONE more tire to try out before I just say "screw it!" and just go buy a chitload of Bow-Ties. Gonna try out the VP Pro Axman Medium Flexx. Pretty much a knock-off of a Bow-Tie, but their Medium compound is between a Pro-line M2 and M3. So, they last longer than an M3, but have more traction when it gets slick than an M2.

Like I said, if those don't work as well as the Bow-Tie, I give up trying any more new tires LOL.

Just my opinion though.........there are other guys on here that carry 20 different sets of tires with them everywhere LOL.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

You will like them CV
The cut offs are like bowties and axman are Like Ibeams


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

skillett, do you find that the axman pins are tall enough to work through the fluff at the River, and when you get out of the groove at Vertigo?


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe the axman are more for vertigo and mikes.
The madrunners and cutoffs would be better for sandy tracks like river
they have alot off foward bite and they self clean very well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ok, another question:

Which do you like better, the Mad Runners or the Cut Off's? It looks like the only difference is the center pin arrangement. I would lean towards the Cut Off's, but wondered your thoughts.....


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The cutoffs in medium flex are more off a drivers tire,meaning you will be able to make your car drift around corners with a little brake and throttle control. The madrunners are very forgiving on ruff tracks Ultra flex recommend.
You can really push in sections of tracks were there is alot off camber straights like vertigo.Me personaly would use madrunners at vertigo and river in ultraflex.

I let Reavis run them and he loved them.
The big soft lugs just absorbed all the ruts at vertigo and they dig at the river.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

can you get more than one race out of the ultra flexx?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> can you get more than one race out of the ultra flexx?


 Oh yea, I have been practicing at mike's, ran the swagger, and HARC on one set of Axeman and still have over 40% tire left.

Mike's - Axeman or Turbo Traxx
Vertigo - Axeman or Cut off
River - Axeman or Cut off (this is a guess as I have not tried the tires there yet)


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

ok so were is the best place to get tires and wheels, or should i say cheapest?


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

The more you buy the cheaper it is....:cop:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Mikes can get whatever you need. Give them a call- (281) 577-8250

I know all the different brands of tires are all good, But Prolineand AKA are probably the best choices. Here is a guide to what you should get with either PL or AKA:

Proline- Calibers, Snipers, Bowties/Crimefighters, Revolvers 2.0 all in M3 Compound and your set for any kind of track conditions. Once it gets 80* plus outside, You can switch over to M2 and still get good traction. If it gets below 40*, I somtimes like M4's for the added traction.

AKA- City Blocks, I Beams, Impacts, Enduros all in Soft Compound and your set. With AKA, Even once it gets warmer, I'd stick to Soft. Their Med. Compound along with their stiff inserts are not a good mix. Just stick to Soft. If its below 40*, Switch to Super Soft.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Got to love expert advice from an expert driver..:doowapsta.


Smiley said:


> Mikes can get whatever you need. Give them a call- (281) 577-8250
> 
> I know all the different brands of tires are all good, But Prolineand AKA are probably the best choices. Here is a guide to what you should get with either PL or AKA:
> 
> ...


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*That is good advice..*

thanks Smiley...


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

No problem guys.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

:doowapstayes thanks!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AS far as wheels go, are they all the same for different cars? The mounts I mean.

AERC8Be


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes........all modern 1/8 buggies use a standard 17mm hex.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks CV. I started to order a bunch of pre-glued wheels yesterday and realized I had no idea what I was doing and how freeking expensive they were. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, they are not cheap! That's why most of us suggest a medium compound in the Summer when it's nice and hot so that you can get more than a single race out of them!

And buy pre-glued........don't waste your time/effort glueing tires.....it's a total pain in the rear and then when they come off during a race you'll be kicking yourself in the arse!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yes, they are not cheap! That's why most of us suggest a medium compound in the Summer when it's nice and hot so that you can get more than a single race out of them!
> 
> And buy pre-glued........don't waste your time/effort glueing tires.....it's a total pain in the rear and then when they come off during a race you'll be kicking yourself in the arse!


I can see your point about gluing your own tires. It CAN be a pain! :headknock

But I prefer to do it myself. Except the time I glued a TC tire to my belly. :rotfl:


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Would the recommended tires work for 1/10 4x4 ebuggy? Do i have to use wide on back and skinny front? Or can i use wide all around?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rcfishing said:


> Would the recommended tires work for 1/10 4x4 ebuggy? Do i have to use wide on back and skinny front? Or can i use wide all around?


Too many variables bro. What kind of car, what track, ...

This is much more complex than it appears. :mpd:


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm surprised to see not a single mention of Sweep tires in this thread.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

TX_Punisher said:


> I'm surprised to see not a single mention of Sweep tires in this thread.


 They are cheap in price for a reason.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yes, they are not cheap! That's why most of us suggest a medium compound in the Summer when it's nice and hot so that you can get more than a single race out of them!
> 
> And buy pre-glued........don't waste your time/effort glueing tires.....it's a total pain in the rear and then when they come off during a race you'll be kicking yourself in the arse!


I have to agree. Not only is it just few more bucks but its 1. the time and hassle factor. 2. Never getting as good as the company can (usually). 3. When I do them they seem more unbalanced than when the company does!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a general guideline for tire selection:

-Rough Track-
Soft Compound, Depending on the surface, You would use a small to medium pin. If there is little to no dust, a Small Pin( IE..PL Holeshot). If there is more fluff (Typical on a wet track), Then a medium Pin (IE..PL Revolver/ Caliber).

-Wet Track-
If the track is very wet, Its sometimes a better idea to run a small pin tire. This is so it cannot cake up, It reduces the amount of mud that would accumulate on the surface of the tire. You would'nt think this is a good idea, But try it. You will be suprised. 

-Dry, Abrasive Surface-
You would use a small pin (IE PL Holeshot/Recoil). If the outside temp is above 85 degrees, You'll want to use a medium compound. This is to prolong the tire wear. For the main, You may even use a Hard Compound.

-Outside Temperature-
If the outside temp is below 60, You'll want to use a Super Soft compound (IE..PL M4). If its 65-85, Use a Soft Compound (IE..PL M3). 85+, Meduim (IE..PL M2) is what you'll need.

Just a basic guideline on what you need at different times.


----------

